# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  ORGASM

## blackshampagne

has any body had one in a dream?

Is it real?

PEACE

----------


## Ev

This is like the second (or first) most popular topic. It's been brought up sooooooooo many times, it's incredible. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5601

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2615

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3776

----------


## gameover

I psoted before that when I have sex in a dream its like having a non-stop orgasm. Its amazing.

----------


## Skritch

*I just had a Lucid sex dream. But upon insertion I woke up!*

----------


## loose id

> _Originally posted by Skritch_
> * ...upon insertion I woke up!*



That used to happen to all the girls I slept with.

 ::evil::

----------


## loose id

Wait wait... I'm sorry. Some people might take the above post the wrong way. It was meant to be a joke. Don't think for a minute I'm _that_ guy. I'm not. It was just a joke. And if I offended anybody, I'll delete it.

----------


## gameover

I dont even get the joke? WHy would this offend someone? Im confused.....  ::huh::

----------


## prox

> _Originally posted by gameover_
> *I dont even get the joke? WHy would this offend someone? Im confused.....*

----------


## Je33ica

> _Originally posted by gameover_
> *I dont even get the joke? WHy would this offend someone? Im confused.....*



Same here (I'm a naive person   :tongue2:  )

*loose id*, do you mean the _girls_ would wake up upon insertion (date rape?)

----------


## gameover

If that was it the joke was worded odly. Anyways I dont think anyones offended because no ones quite sure what you meant....but Im sure, whatever it was, it was awefull, and Im very angry!  :Pissed:

----------


## Placebo

Yep - I've had a fullblown orgasm in a lucid dream.
And it was real - but very intense. Very.

----------


## gameover

I had some sex this morning during a long WILD, and I had the most intenes orgasm after just 30 seconds that I woke up to make sure I didn't mess myself......and I didnt. Normally Id be pissed t waking up for that, but the LD lasted a good 20 minutes dream time, so Im all smiles!

----------


## Seeker

Dream orgasm's as well as the sensations leading up to them are much more intense.  I believe that your physical senses limit the amount of pleasure you can experience while awake.  In lucid dreams, you are no longer so physically constrained and pleasure is limited only by what your mind can conceive!

----------


## Lucid83

How do you prevent from waking up from when you just "start" to when you are almost to orgasm.  I have that problem.  When I start I guess its too much for me to handle that I wake up.

----------


## gameover

I woke up today because it was so intense, and I thought about how it was affecting my realy body, but in another dream I just kept going and going and it felt like a non-stop orgasm. Are you getting too excited when you're wakig up? In general it seems just getting into whatever's going on in the dream keeps me in the dream.

----------


## Lucid83

It might be I'm getting to excited and thats whats waking up.  I've tried sex in my dreams only a couple of times so maybe my body is not used to it.  Thanks for the input.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I usually wake up the moment the orgasm starts, and then it completely dies upon awakening. So I have to finish them myself  ::?:  . But there have been a couple particularly erotic dreams where I was able to complete the orgasm in the dream, but they weren't that intense.






> _Originally posted by loose id+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(loose id)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Skritch
> 			
> 		
> ...



Ummmmmmmmmm, I think it means all the girls he's slept with have been in his dreams. I thought it was pretty funny.

----------


## TheUnknown

yeah, goin back to that subconsciousness blocking me from doing stuff.. it appears that i can only make hot girls appear sometimes, the rest of the time i am literally blocked, a few times i have actually been told not to.. but usually that ends in a cursing war and i win half of the time.

Damn subconsious....

----------


## pcmsurf

id say stay away from having sex 

its only has bad things from my previous experiences and each time it ruins the ld because i wake up

----------


## gameover

> id say stay away from having sex *
> 
> its only has bad things from my previous experiences and each time it ruins the ld because i wake up[/b]



Speak for yourself. I found sex to be a way to stay lucid sometimes. If the world is fading it comes back crystal clear when Im having lucid sex.

----------


## pcmsurf

wierd hah

----------


## Dark_No0B

Sex dreams eh? Orgams?

Hehe, i still remember the one LD i had where me and Jenna Jameson.........

*AHEM*

Anyways, the reason you probably awoken upon insertion was because you must of got to excited. That used to happen to me before. If you get TO excited or happy thats when you wake up and say "OH SHIT I ALMOST HAD HER!".  ::D:  

Just practise and you'll get through. Keep saying to yourself that you can do this.

----------


## AirRick101

Jenna Jameson...hehe.  I don't imagine that any porn viewer has not fantasized of her!  And who wouldn't get overly excited if they encountered her in a dream???? LOL.

I can really agree with Seeker way back up there, that even a lucid dream orgasm can be exponentially more pleasurable (if not very different) than physical orgasm.  Believe me, after experiencing even a common emotion become multidimensionally expanded in a dream, it's pretty conclusive that everything else is better.

----------


## Jeremy's_Mine

::blue::  do you know how to have a sex dream? i wanna know what it feels like... ::blue::

----------


## CCHawk

there's no special technique to having a sex dream... but if you are just out to have one you could incubate it... or once your lucid you could make arrangements  :smiley:

----------


## gameover

I think it helps to knwo what sex feels like already, and know exactly how it goes. I know the sex in my dreams got 1,000 times better after having sex.

----------


## Tsen

Yeah, I've had several good LS experiences too.  And Dark NoOB: It's not really good if you wake up in the middle of a crowded airplane while waiting for your flight screaming "I almost ****ed her!".  Spoken from experience.

----------


## Burns

Yes, I have had them but they feel .... different.

----------


## Bastard_x5

lmao sex in dreams..pretty intense subject  ::roll::  

well first as he said up there it does help to know how sex feels like but if ur used to masterbating that pretty how it feels like only 50 times better and warm and musky and slippery ...once i was like totally horny in a dream but not lucid i decided to rape this girl it wasnt me actually doing it but its just like im watching my lust take over me...she stopped screaming and struggling after a while...dont really know if she was dead or she liked it i woke up after that   ::?:

----------


## Khronos

so... are their any tips on how to get these orgasmic dreams?  ::D: 

Err... without getting into much detail.

----------


## Still_Dreaming

Hey, this is my first post on this site.....what a subject to have my first post. Anyways, i've been trying everynight to have lucid dreams, and last night I had one, first thing I told myself was to stay calm.......sometimes I wake up when I realize it. Anyways, for some reason my first objective was to find a hot girl to screw. I know this isnt a tip on how to have an orgasm, but if you are in a lucid dream, just go find a girl to have sex with, if you want an orgasm bad enough, you'll get one, just be prepared for the mess to clean up when you wake up. Hope that helped

----------


## gameover

What on earth was the point of that post?
Are you encourang us to have dream sex?

----------


## Horrigan

hmm i think hes just another sex monster!!!  ::-P:  

ive had orgasims why ive been sleeping before but never a one why ive been lucid mainly cause the excitement factor kicks in and wakes me up. anyway got any tips to keep calm and collected ?

u make these LD orgasims out to be top notch , i whant to try one out   ::lol::

----------


## Gezus

After having sex, does it ever happen in your dream that the girl gets pregnant?

----------


## White Shadow

Just came from a post about Shared Dreams...

...I wonder if you can link the two?   ::huh2::

----------


## Placebo

[quote]Just came from a post about Shared Dreams...

...I wonder if you can link the two?   ::huh2::  
I've been real close  :wink2: 
My shared dream included sexual favours...

----------


## nightowl

[quote]Just came from a post about Shared Dreams...

...I wonder if you can link the two?   ::huh2::  
for a second there i was going to ask you what does that have anything to do with sex..heh  :wink2:

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by Skritch_
> *I just had a Lucid sex dream. But upon insertion I woke up!*



WOAH! that happened to me one time...crazy shit...

----------


## Haz

[quote]



> Just came from a post about Shared Dreams...
> 
> ...I wonder if you can link the two?   
> for a second there i was going to ask you what does that have anything to do with sex..heh



lol  :tongue2:

----------


## tryured

I've had one semi-lucid dream involving sex it was all just a normal dream until the naked blonde was laying beside me and thats when the lucidy kicked in, woke up in like 10 seconds though, was pretty intense though, was pretty happy for the rest of the day.

----------


## LewisHammerton

[quote]Just came from a post about Shared Dreams...

...I wonder if you can link the two?   ::huh2::  

It would appear so...





> *I just had a Lucid sex dream. But upon insertion I woke up!* 
> 
> 
> 
> WOAH! that happened to me one time...crazy shit...



 ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## trickynishidake

if i orgasm in a dream i orgasm IRL. it seems to be as simple as that for me. I did have one dream orgasm while lucid and that was beyond awesome! i did get really excited when i became lucid but i kept calm by focusing on *ahem* the task at hand...
wheee!   ::laughtillhurts::

----------


## jediflight

Yes I have had orgasms in my dreams.  Iv'e had two Lucid dreams which I had complete control over in my life.  Both of those resulted in Orgasms that I will never ever forget.  And guess what it was not I repeat was not a wet dream.  That means that when I woke up I was dry, but not high and dry just dry.

----------


## Clairity

I've noticed that the quickest way for my lucid dream/oobes to end, is to have a physical encounter which ends in (gasp) orgasm (blush).    :;-): 

When I reach that "peak of ecstacy" (and I always do), I don't know if it's the intensity of the feeling, but I can never make my dreams/oobes last beyond that point. * I come and it goes.. no time for spinning, hand rubbing, or a cigarette.. I just wake up!   

Clairity

----------


## InTheMoment

I would have to say that about 50% of my dreams (that I can remember) involve some level of sexual interaction and in about half of those I'm able to achieve an orgasm. But suprisingly, (like someone said above) I have never had a "wet" dream...in fact when I was younger (pre-puberic), I used to always be confused when people would describe there erotic dreams as having a wet dream. I thought maybe they called them that because of the amount sweating that might have been involved...it wasn't until years later that I realized the true meaning.

But I must say that every dream orgasm that I have ever had felt pretty close to the real thing.      ::breakitdown::  

*Side Question: How many of you guys have experienced a NOT so pleasant erotic dream?  (ie. things didn't smell/taste right or random people kept interrupting to ask you questions...)*

----------


## TheUnknown

> _Originally posted by InTheMoment_
> *Side Question: How many of you guys have experienced a NOT so pleasant erotic dream? *(ie. things didn't smell/taste right or random people kept interrupting to ask you questions...)*



As I said before.. I always have a dude who completley ruins everything 95% of the time.. appears outta nowhere and is like "you can't do that".  Sometimes he gets pissed and tells ME its HIS dream.  I tried to kill him, but he comes back.

My sex dreams have been really strange.. all of them are really weird plots.

----------


## Pentamiter

> _Originally posted by InTheMoment_
> *
> Side Question: How many of you guys have experienced a NOT so pleasant erotic dream?  (ie. things didn't smell/taste right or random people kept interrupting to ask you questions...)*



I keep having sex dreams that go horribly awry. Like all of a sudden the woman will turn into grandma, or mother. Ugh. I feel shamed when I wake up.  ::whyohwhy::

----------


## Lord of The Dreams

I've had that ashamed feeling too. When i woke up i was like OMG  :Eek:  . I kept telling myself "that wasnt real, that wasnt real..." and i was soo mad  :Mad:   :Mad:   at my subconcious for doing that i wanted to punish myself but then thought that just letting it go would be better for forgeting it.
 Sometimes its like my subconcious is fighting with me, ruining my dreams in one of my nightmares i even saw my wicked evilish self laughing at me while i was in pain.whatever...
 What i wonder is, is it possible to have an orgasm without ANYTHİNG? just wanting it and having it?  :Question:

----------


## Mystical_Journey

i'm sure its possible, that sense of Euphoria in a dream without having sex.....orgasms are a personal experience. I heard somthing about controlling your orgasms through some kind of art, its called Tantric?





> Tantric sex is derived from the ancient Indian philosophy of Tantra, and is essentially a spiritual experience within the sexual act. There are two essential points with Tantric sex: the overriding importance of the sexual satisfaction of the woman and to extend the mans pleasure by separating his orgasms from his ejaculation.[/b]



Have you tried to induce an orgasm without sexual contact?

----------


## Franz Ferdinand

i have read many times that males are more likley to have errotic dreams than females. (you guys are perverts!!!  ::D:   hehe)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Mystical_Journey_
> *Have you tried to induce an orgasm without sexual contact?*



Shit.........if I could master that, I'd be one happy camper.

----------


## dreamboat

Wet Dream after a Lucid...................Now there's Sick.

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by blackshampagne_
> *has any body had one in a dream?
> 
> Is it real?
> 
> PEACE*



Real enough to require a mop and a bucket for clearnup afterward.

----------


## Radu

> _Originally posted by blackshampagne_
> *has any body had one in a dream?
> 
> Is it real?
> 
> PEACE*



After my wife had become to take supplements for women (Sentia or something like that, which increase libido, she is able to have it while she is slipping. I'm only to touch her. She says that she dreams about how she has sex. She even doesn't awake if I don't wake her.

----------


## Moonbeam

> _Originally posted by Burns_
> *Yes, I have had them but they feel .... different.*



Yeah, me too...really good, but weirdly achey or something...hard to describe.  

I have a lot of non-lucid sex dreams (to completion), and I get mad at myself because every time I have a lucid that's what I do too.  I want to do some more meaningful things, and wish I could remember that, instead of always looking around for somebody, it kind of takes over.  I get a normal amount while awake so I don't know what my problem is.  

Does anyone else have this problem?

----------


## Glorfindel_III

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *I usually wake up the moment the orgasm starts, and then it completely dies upon awakening. So I have to finish them myself *



.................................  ::o:   (sorry I just can't help but having some form of mental images over that, I'm a 19 y.o. male...)

----------


## Distant Clone

> _Originally posted by Moonbeam_
> *I have a lot of non-lucid sex dreams (to completion), and I get mad at myself because every time I have a lucid that's what I do too.  I want to do some more meaningful things, and wish I could remember that, instead of always looking around for somebody, it kind of takes over.  I get a normal amount while awake so I don't know what my problem is.  
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem?*



this thread might help. Somewhere in there, I posted "I [have sex] too, but it's usually something I don't exactly intend to do until I see a pretty person and realize I'm dreaming."

I've had dreams before without sexual contact where I just fall to the floor and orgasm. It's really odd because it's like one region of the body that orgasms. Further, part of the partial body orgasm is pleasurable, another part is painful, it all depends where I focus.  I have not ever had similar orgasms in waking life, either painful, or the same pleasure. It's like a super calm relaxing vibration, that is refreshingly cool, in a way. I've also had full body dream orgasms that are just like me in a bubble of warmth, still relaxing in it's own way.

----------


## PhowaBoy

There's usually a fair bit of confusion about tantra as it relates to sex and orgasms.  I'll try to describe a bit of what I've heard about tantra, but it may sound a bit confusing as it's hard to explain in one paragraph.

The Buddhists believe the body consists of subtle forms called channels, winds, and drops.  The winds are like energies which function to move your mind to its object.  The winds travel through the channels, and the drops are subtle forms of the aggregates of the body (i.e., blood, etc..).  The central channel runs from between the eyebrows (third eye chackra) to the crown of the head, and then straight down to the tip of the sex organ.  There are 2 side channels that run from the nostrils, down to the sex organ in the same way.  It is thought that during orgasm, the "downward voiding wind" flows upward through the central channel and melts a drop or drops (I'm not sure which or how many?)  The melted drop then flows down to the side channels through the sex organ.  Since the energies flow through the side channels, the feeling of euphoria is tainted with dualistic appearance, and is lost.  It is thought that if a practitioner can concentrate on the central channel (through a practice called Tummo or inner fire), the drops can be melted and the energies can be held in the central channel (non-dualistic appearance) indefinitely giving a feeling of "great bliss".  During sleep, the mind is already dissolved into a subtle environment, so it would be a great place to practice (I would think).

That said, this is all really advanced stuff, and a warning about practicing it should come with it.  It's analogous to playing with a stick of dynamite and not knowing what the dynamite is or does.  The practice should be done with the intension of using the knowledge to help end suffering for all living beings (called bodhichita).  If you wish to learn about tantra, it's a really good idea to start with sutra (teachings based on logic and experience) on such topics as emptiness, love, compassion, and the three poisons.  Having a good intension to practice tantra should guide you along the safe path  :smiley:  .

----------


## Tsen

Zombie thread.  Dead for more than a year...wow.

----------


## Moonbeam

Distant Clone!  Now you've got me worried!  Just how many people _have_ gone legally insane from too much lucid sex (RE: Oneiro)!  There should be warnings!

I am a little bummed because I figured that's what everybody spent all their time in LD's doing.  Well it's a good dream sign I guess.  Get it out of the way and on to flying, self-improvement, and other meaningful pursuits.  Hope I don't go crazy meanwhile.  A risk we all take I guess.

----------


## orbsycli

> _Originally posted by Mystical_Journey_
> *
> 
> Have you tried to induce an orgasm without sexual contact?*



This, very surprisingly,
happened to me one day
when I was sitting on a couch
after smoking a blunt.

It was amazing!
I had an orgasm and didn't cum or anything.
Afterward I felt soooo goood
I was boggled   ::wizard::   ::hump::

----------


## Valvo

If I ever get the chance to have a lucid dream, this is probably on the top of my priorities list. Hahaha. Now if I could just master dream recall...

----------


## PenguinLord13

> _Originally posted by Ev_
> *This is like the second (or first) most popular topic. It's been brought up sooooooooo many times, it's incredible. *
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5601
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2615
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3776*



I haven't orgasmed in a dream, so I wouldn't know about that, but I think this is the _second_ most popular topic. The _most_ popular topic is "was this really an LD?" I'm really sick of those. I answered like 8 of them in the last week, and the answer seems to always be yes...

Back on topic though, I haven't gotten to a high enough lucidity level to try to have sex anways. I'll try when I get Lucid enough.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by PenguinLord13_
> *The most popular topic is "was this really an LD?" I'm really sick of those. I answered like 8 of them in the last week, and the answer seems to always be yes...*



lol I know it  :tongue2: 





> Back on topic though, I haven't gotten to a high enough lucidity level to try to have sex anways. I'll try when I get Lucid enough.[/b]



man I'll tell ya, I keep trying to have sex in low lucidity dreams, and it just almost always goes bad

it's like the worst thing you can do when you're not super duper fully lucid (I need to remember that)

----------


## PenguinLord13

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *
> man I'll tell ya, I keep trying to have sex in low lucidity dreams, and it just almost always goes bad
> 
> it's like the worst thing you can do when you're not super duper fully lucid (I need to remember that)*



Lol. I'll keep that in mind before trying to have sex in a dream.  ::hump::  I don't want any "transformations" happening. _PenguinLord13 goes to throw up. _  I'm happy I got to hear this before I managed to stabilize fully and get some real control. I can't wait to get really lucid, and not only for the sex, there are so many things to do. Luckily there is also plenty of time to do them. ::dreaming::

----------


## GypsyRat

> _Originally posted by PenguinLord13_
> *
> 
> Lol. I'll keep that in mind before trying to have sex in a dream.  I don't want any "transformations" happening.*




That happened to me... Don't wanna go into much detail.

Girl  ::wink::  .............*look away, then back*............. DUDE!!  ::shock::

----------


## Distant Clone

In last night's dream, my friend, the dream character, came up to me and did a leg scissor take down. His legs were wrapped around my belly and then he orgasmed, and it made my side feel so funny. Then I returned the favor, but it took a long time, but when I did go off, he said "Damn that was a strong orgasm". Thankfully it was full body and no wet ones.

----------


## flowerflip

"i'm sure its possible, that sense of Euphoria in a dream without having sex....."


Try taking ecstasy in your dream and for the entire lucid dream where you are exploring your dream world and flying around you will feel the euphoria that you get during and after sex for the entire dream. Its a pretty beautiful experience. Just make sure you bring cigarettes, take some time to breathe deeply and look at the scenery.

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by flowerflip_
> *"i'm sure its possible, that sense of Euphoria in a dream without having sex....."
> 
> 
> Try taking ecstasy in your dream and for the entire lucid dream where you are exploring your dream world and flying around you will feel the euphoria that you get during and after sex for the entire dream. Its a pretty beautiful experience. Just make sure you bring cigarettes, take some time to breathe deeply and look at the scenery.*



Very interesting Idea. Have to say I did allot in my hay days. I wonder if my mind will recreate the feeling that a good hit of X does. I have dreams where I was Xing and I remember if feeling as good but I wasnt lucid. Nice experiment I'll have to try. All the benefits with no bodly harm, heeheh.

Back to the SEX "yeah baby yeah....!"

I have to say I'm guilty of having sex in allot of lucids. It felt pretty damn real and amazing although I dont think they ended up being a wet dream. Not sure if I've ever had a full on orgasm from a dream. But SEX in a lucid is neat because when you wake up you feel like you really got laid in the middle of the night.

And Ophelia's post about finishing herself. Omg hot!   ::hump::  ... must.. have ..her ..in ..LD!

----------


## Limitz

Yeah, I&#39;ve had many dream orgasms. Sex in dreams is SO much better than real life, and everything is just... perfect.

----------

